

A Stronger Bike Helmet, Made of Cardboard and Inspired by a Woodpecker - borski
http://www.good.is/posts/a-stronger-bike-helmet-made-of-cardboard-and-inspired-by-a-woodpecker

======
warrenm
Interesting concept - I would love to see some independent testing of the
design for approval into manufacturing.

Also, calling the cardboard's structure a special honeycomb is a little over
the top: it's corrugated. Like the packaging that makes up most boxes made of
cardboard.

It's pretty normal stuff - he just cut it into distinctive shapes and put a
plastic shell over it.

Other question - how does it respond to the rider getting sweaty? Last time I
got cardboard damp, it lost most of its structural integrity.

~~~
warrenm
saw the bit about the coating they put on the cardboard - it would _seem_ that
would impact its crash dampening ability

